# spinning the lampshade



## happy1nluv (Apr 1, 2005)

Ok... I need help with this one. Nic (2 1/2) is spinning my lampshades, and breaking them. I LOVE my lamps, and we NEED them in the room (i REALLY don't want to go out and buy a hanging light, and my dh will NOT put in ceiling fixtures) ... He mostly does it when I am busy with his 10 month old brother.

Joe only sleeps for a total of 1 1/2 hours during the day, in 2-3 naps... that doesn't give me a lot of 1 on 1 time for Nic, but Joe is pretty easy going and I'm able to give Nic a lot of attention during joint playtimes (although that doesn't include playing with the "big boy" toys that are put up during the day).

I think part of it is that he really LIKES making it spin (any suggestions for allowable alternatives be it something i can make or something i can buy) ... but part of it is my reaction (i always come a-runnin).

What would YOU do? Any ideas?
THANKS!!


----------



## Think of Winter (Jun 10, 2004)

Can you do anything to stop them from spinning? Duct tape? My kids get obsessed with things that are verboten (one floor lamp, for example) and it's exhausting saying no all the time. It's far easier to make it child safe or take the fun out of it.


----------



## Datura (Mar 18, 2005)

Can you get some cheapie lights that won't spin and if they get broken, its no biggie? I'm thinkin' Wally world type stuff.







:

Maybe a top? Like one of those neat, ole timey metal ones? That should help get the spinning yayas out...


----------



## happy1nluv (Apr 1, 2005)

i have an old light, that i really don't care about. At 2 1/2, is he capable of understanding this light is ok, that light is not? I have been hesitant to use an actual lamp because i thought it might be confusing...


----------



## monkey's mom (Jul 25, 2003)

Thrift store lamp that is all his?


----------



## monkey's mom (Jul 25, 2003)

Ooops, I see you have an old lamp. I'd try it. And if he goes for the good lamps, I'd just redirect him, "Oops! Here, buddy, do this one!" Maybe he could even put stickers on it or paint or something to *really* make it his.


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Hmmm, I'm just coming from a let's relieve Mom's current frustration aspect. Have you tried putting the lamp on a high area out of his line of sight? Or removing the shades so there's nothing to spin when you're not going to be able to supervise? If you really *need* the antique lamps for light, could you possibly bring them out only at night to minimize the amount of temptation time with the fragile objects? I'm not a big fan of buying something junky to be ruined, so if you were going to _buy_ something, perhaps a spinning toy might be a fun alternative to lampshade spinning for him? IME, it's really going to depend a lot on his temperament on how easily distracted or redirected he is. My oldest would have never been happy about his own lamp or a toy. It can be really frustrating









Just a few thoughts


----------

